# converting cooker to LPG



## happy campers (Aug 14, 2010)

been looking at LPG cookers and some of them have conversion kits.....but as they seem to be more expensive, can you convert a "normal" gas cooker to LPG?

i know its something to do with changing the burners, but i can't find anywhere on the net that gives a straight yes or no answer

we're wanting a full size cooker in the van, but trying to keep costs down as much as poss, and we've seen some reasonably priced gas cookers, (second-hand) so just wondered if we can buy the LPG conversion kit, and get it converted?


----------



## vwalan (Aug 14, 2010)

have a word in a camping type shop. mine came with a set of jets to change . you should be able to get a cooker oven house size new for 150 quid mine was 139quid a few years ago .its a fridgeadeir or something. plain white is cheapest i found. have a word with the makers i find if you go to the top yo get what you need. cheers alan.
ps,, i use a full size sit on sink drainer on a 1,000mm normal domestic unit. good for work top for hot pans . better for washing clothes as well.


----------



## rvfulltimer (Aug 14, 2010)

Hello we changed our old lpg cooker to a new natural gas unit standard size,we bought it from currys for about £200 and they supplied the jets to convert to lpg ,I was service engineer for glow worm boilers in a previous life so no problems you can do it yourself as the jets come labled and with full fitting instructions, you should fix the cooker back to the wall with the chains supplied or some other way screws and brackets,like alan we changed every thing in the kitchen to standard domestic units 240volt compressor fridge freezer sink and microwave etc.


----------



## happy campers (Aug 14, 2010)

hi rvfulltimer....

can i ask....why did you put all domestic appliances in your camper? do you run them all off a big inverter? is it more economical to do it that way?

we're looking to spend a year travelling round the aires in france/germany, and our camper is pretty big.....27ft....so if we can put household fridge, cooker etc in it whilst we're re-furbing it, so much the better


----------



## rvfulltimer (Aug 14, 2010)

HI we have a 34ft rv that we live in fulltime we are also site wardens for 8 months of the year a and on ehu that comes with the job so no bills for leccy like alan we have 3x 80 watt solar panels and a 1500 inverter and 4 110 batteries for when we travel also a small 1000 watt  geni just incase and gas as well ,i sold the onboard geni[ to expensive to run] to make room for the batteries.The main reason we fitted a domestic fridge freezer was that the old norecold unit failed and was £1200 to replace so no contest new fridge/freezer £200 jd.


----------



## vwalan (Aug 14, 2010)

hi i also use a 240 volt house fridge through a 2kw inverter .i have 3 x80wt panels on roof . and have just bought 3 more. if you use house hold units from b,q  they work quite well mine have been travelling to maroc most years for the last 10 yrs .take alot of hammer as we do go up the mountain tracks andwe also used to use the paris dakar route as our play time. i,m sure if you look around you will get all you need . when i bought my units bq had a good price 2 floor unit, apan draw kit unit, 8 bridging units 199 quid. the bridging units used as roof lockers were only 9quid each.and a plynth for the bottom . the plynyth allows baked bean tin size to fit under the units a treat. costs abit more now . that didnt include work tops. i use an old fridge a neighbour gave me to try out 5 yrs go still works , when i get the new panels on will go for a fridge freezer. got to have icecream in the desert . or make orange juice lollies. mmmm .i have tried a micro wave at home but the inverter or mico wave dont like it ,its very slow. we never use sites so never get to ehu. go on do it you wont regret it. solar is cheap on ebay at moment. i have an 80wt panel spare new bp fot 180quid if anyone wants to do a pick up. bought 4 to get a good price. others are available tx for info. cheers alan.


----------

